# SV pork hock in sauerkraut juice



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2018)

It's not sauerkraut juice is actually fermented cauliflower juice....but is just as stinky so it will do

Poaching pork in sauerkraut liquid is common in Eastern Europe: belly, backfat, hocks, jowl (coming up next).

I decided to take the SV approach not for "precision" but to enable cooking with little added liquid. I don't want the goodness of the hock leaching in a pot of liquid since the final meal won't be soup or stew.

So here is the hock with spices and about two cups of fermentation liquid.







Last time i checked my crockpot was running at around 185F on "stay warm" so that's what i will use. Like i said: tight temp control is not the objective here.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2018)

After 18h the hock was falling apart. Stuck it in the oven at 425 to crisp the skin.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2018)

Doesn't require carving: just picked some meat, cracked some crackling and we have a platter


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2018)

With sauerkraut


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2018)

That made my mouth water . Dark beer and some fresh bread to go with that ,,,,
Looks great .


----------

